
Baidu: Supporting 50M Inserts a Day with CockroachDB in Production - yarapavan
https://www.cockroachlabs.com/customers/baidu/
======
edf13
50M inserts/day isn't that high...

= 2m/hour = 34.7k/minute = 578/second

That isn't too much to shout about... or am I missing something?

